# Sig Sauer revolution C3??



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

Local Shop has one in the two-tone with rosewood grips. Does anyone have any advice on this gun, is a 4.25 inch barrelled 1911 reliable. I think it is used but I forgot to ask, it looks to be in good shape. What are some things to look at in a used 1911 and does this seem to be a good package? I dont know anything about 1911's and even less about Sig's Thanks for any advice
Matt


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

Bueler... Bueler... Bueler... Anyone?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I don't know much about the Sig C3 but the 4.25 " barrel in a 1911 is a great length. As or more reliable than the 5" and balances better, IMHO. Slightly easier to carry also. Just my .01+.01. :smt033


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

It's a Sig..It's a good gun:smt023


----------

